# Remove Labels Underneath App Icons In Miui?



## jk78734 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody care to explain this sorcery?


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, i'd like one made without that crap also. i was using 5 icons in my dock bar until i went to the iphone theme, which it looked stupid so now i only have 4 there. i switched it to the dock bar that has phone, browser, sms, and gmail.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

prolly would be better to post this on miui.us


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Extended settings mod.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

marieke said:


> Extended settings mod.


+1


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

marieke said:


> +1


where do we get these extended settings mod? are you talking about the MIUI control? According to the link below, you have to flash different docks and make them in photoshop if you want something different.

http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?301-Theme-Ultimate-iPhone-theme-21-10-REVOLUTION-7-0


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

applesucks said:


> where do we get these extended settings mod? are you talking about the MIUI control? According to the link below, you have to flash different docks and make them in photoshop if you want something different.
> 
> http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?301-Theme-Ultimate-iPhone-theme-21-10-REVOLUTION-7-0


Haha, you don't need to flash docks in MIUI, whoever said that is mistaken. Docks change when you change home in the themes app. And extended settings can be found at http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?t=7738

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## jk78734 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Haha, you don't need to flash docks in MIUI, whoever said that is mistaken. Docks change when you change home in the themes app. And extended settings can be found at http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?t=7738
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Yeah, I have that but I don't see anything in it about dock bars.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

applesucks said:


> Yeah, I have that but I don't see anything in it about dock bars.


...there is another flashable mod to extend your launcher rows. Ie give you a 5 x 4 app grid... and they link all over to different 'extended settings' on those threads. It can be dangerous if you don't know what you're looking for hahaha


----------

